# Lost Ferret (Hob)- Irchester, Wellingborough 07/09/11



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

One of our ferrets got out of his home.

He has last seen day before yesterday. He is polecat colours and due to a medical condition he has a bald tail. He is very big for a normal ferret.

Please if anyone sees him please call 07581050417.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

With thanks to Three Shires Ferret Rescue he is now home Safe and sound and tucking in to some well deserved food!!!!


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> With thanks to Three Shires Ferret Rescue he is now home Safe and sound and tucking in to some well deserved food!!!!


Whew, glad you got him back OK.


----------

